# Last full day ride before Ventoux



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm planning my last full day ride. This is not about embarking on a new training strategy since we're close to the end. Been training all year.
Question is if there's any particular benefit of one ride over the other. My two ride choices are 6 repeats up a 4.5 mile climb in NY (Bear Mountain which averages 6% I think but has some moderately steeper sections, or just doing a century with say 8000 feeet and climbs built in along the way. I think I asked this of some racing friends several months ago and don't recall hearing one approach was inherently superior to the other.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Trek_5200 said:


> I'm planning my last full day ride. This is not about embarking on a new training strategy since we're close to the end. Been training all year.
> Question is if there's any particular benefit of one ride over the other. My two ride choices are 6 repeats up a 4.5 mile climb in NY (Bear Mountain which averages 6% I think but has some moderately steeper sections, or just doing a century with say 8000 feeet and climbs built in along the way. I think I asked this of some racing friends several months ago and don't recall hearing one approach was inherently superior to the other.


You're not going to change your fitness for the ride on Ventoux with one ride. Take it easy and freshen up for the main event. The miles and climbs you're already capable of are going to determine how you ride up Ventoux. Don't bust it all out at the beginning, apportion out the efforts conservatively, try to save something for the last few kms., standard advice.

I'd bet Bear Mountain is pretty nice right now, though. You wouldn't have to do 6 repeats!

Best of luck!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be too much different between the 2. Go with what ever you wish. Either would be difficult ride!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Be sure to let us know how it went.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Completed Ventoux. All I can say is I had a great time. Made it up Ventoux and highly recommend it. Best organized/run Gran Fondo I have yet to to do. Sets the standard in my book.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

Trek_5200 said:


> Completed Ventoux. All I can say is I had a great time. Made it up Ventoux and highly recommend it. Best organized/run Gran Fondo I have yet to to do. Sets the standard in my book.


So how would you rate it compared to other climbs you've done? How does it compare to the mountains in California, for example? Was it a beotch or not as bad as expected?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Very tough climb. I trained all year and still found it hard, but a lot of that was due to the Ventoux climb occurring at the end of the race. 

The longest climbs I had done before were 7-8 miles long and those I rode more aggressively so got a very different feel from the experience.

Sorry, never been cycling in California.


----------

